# Who has had snow since dec 15th?



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Post up your location and how much snow you have received since december 15th


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How about 2 inches since Nov1st?


----------



## Nesit (Jan 5, 2010)

Akron Oh 4.5 inches its been a really profitable winter!!!! that snow is just this week


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

.5" ....... Today it got up to 47*.


......


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup, 18-22" on Oct 31st and absolutely nothing since. not even a salt run. :realmad:


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Syracuse NY. About 12.5"


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

*No snow*

NASHUA, NH, 9" halloween storm, zero since...**however", if you belive, long range map shows things may be changing around January 16th..........wait and see


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Northeast Pa .7 inches as of yesterday


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Does a trace count?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

We have had about 2" in two different events in December. The last one was the weekend before Christmas. Even then both times the snow was sporadic, some lots had a half inh others had 1 inch. Got to plow a couple and thats it, salted all the others.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

3.7 since nov...


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Jan 1st & 2nd we got about 6" nothing before and nothing after. :realmad:


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Maybe 3" total since the (non) start of the season! Probably more in the 2-2.5" range, but I thought I'd round up.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

WOW, so its all over the states then. no one is getting snow. just crazy!


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

We haven't pushed a flake of snow here yet this season!
I'm in the center of the Finger Lakes region, NY.


----------



## adan (Nov 24, 2010)

Last year from Oct-Jan we had 116cm of snow fall, this year so far we havent even hit 18cm.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

drought scenario is what we are looking at im thinking


----------



## ultimatelawns (Dec 18, 2011)

Zero snow since then in Iowa and it is fricken 61 degrees out right now and our average is 31. Willing to travel to push some snow at this point.


----------



## Tom1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Kaukauna, Wi. Two inches at best. Currently 37 degrees- just washed my truck outside in the driveway. Yuck.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

3-6" depending on elevation. 45 degrees today.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

The 6" of snow we got here is down to 2" and will be gone tomorrow with the temps in the 40's, water is running off my roof just like it was raining cats and dogs.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Believe it or not 22" from Halloween to current date...... we would have had more but have had a few "rain easters" where it was too warm to snow


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Hahahaha wats snow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

iceyman;1404550 said:


> Hahahaha wats snow


----------



## BFBoss (Jan 16, 2011)

Lancaster PA about 3 inches since the end of october...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;1404555 said:


>


Lol gv ... id rather be selling ice cream with scantily clad 18 yr olds than have that much snow lol


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

Hartville/Canton Ohio. 2 inches at most all winter.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

South West MI.(5 miles eaast of lake michigan) we have had apx 6'' over 2 days around jan 3rd-4th and today it's 49* with very little snow left on the lawn, looks like the jet stream is gonna finally move down in the next week or two, so.....hoping this brings more steady/daily snow events. fingers crossed because my wallet can't handle much more 50* weather


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow,

I feel pretty lucky here in Minneapolis. We have had around ten inches so far this year(last season we had around 50"+ at this point). Right in the areas we plow we have gotten most of the heaviest totals. We've plowed 3 times. Around 2", 3.8", 1.7" . Every one of these little storms came as a slushy mess. The last one came New Years Eve. Its started as rain(would have been 6" or more if it snowed instead of a rain/snow mix). Turned into solid ice by 3 a.m.. Now its 47 degrees!. If things turn around soon we could salvage a winter pretty quick. About five years ago here we were in the same boat. First storm came on New Years Eve. After that we plowed another 9-10 times well into March. I'm still hoping.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nothing since oct 31 in lunenburg ma


----------



## highhog1 (Mar 19, 2011)

I think we had a total of .5 in 2 events. Pretty sad! could this be the beginiing of the end of the world.Did the Mayans also predicted no snow for 2012. Hopefully i will get out at least once before DEC 21, 2012


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

On the Front Range of Northern Colorado we had 5 plow able events starting in October totaling about 36", our most recent was 12/23 and we picked up about 12" or so.
We have a 70% chance for tomorrow night are they claim we'll pick up 2-4" and they say more to come on Wednesday.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

That's the way we got snow last winter. This year, Nothing!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Last year we got about 36" total, while the mountians picked up close to 400" just 40miles west. 
We still have 3 1/2-4months of our season left with March being our heaviest month for snow.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

NE Iowa....very spotty snow falls this season. We haven't had to do our complete route either time it has snowed. Some have needed to be cleared, some required ice melt and others -nothing. I'm ready for some sleepless nights! We need snow! I don't like to see the brown grass in the winter months. I think the grass has actually 'greened-up' some since late Fall as we have had some good rains (all day) and warm temps.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

*Bogus Fore-cast*

We a forecast calling for 3-4" starting this afternoon, it started snowing pretty good so I got the truck ready. About 30m later it stopped and hasn't picked up again, it kinda sucks cause I have a church I plow and now I'm going to have check the weather throughout the night to see whats going on. Being Sunday they show up before 8a but the rest of my stuff doesn't have to be done early.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Our grass is green too. I've never seen it this green in January. The ground isn't even frozen. We wanted to haul in some fire wood today but the ground is too soft here.

Buff, I can't sleep when it's snowing anyway. I drive my poor wife nuts getting up to look outside and check the radar during storms.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

South Seneca;1407377 said:


> Our grass is green too. I've never seen it this green in January. The ground isn't even frozen. We wanted to haul in some fire wood today but the ground is too soft here.
> 
> Buff, I can't sleep when it's snowing anyway. I drive my poor wife nuts getting up to look outside and check the radar during storms.


I just drive the wife nuts period.........she's definantly the adult in the relationship.

Left the at 4:30a to drive 20m south to throw down about 10# of Ice Melt on a sidewalk on the shady side of the church, then drive the same 20m back home.

What a bust, the only good thing was nothing got dirty.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

We got 6-8" on the 28th of Dec. here in central Vermont . I have plowed once so far this winter ! Last year we were on our 5th storm on this date . Oh well , what's a few thousand dollars ?


----------

